# [SOLVED] co to za błąd?

## Godhand

po

```
emerge -Dvp --update world
```

wyskakuje

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies \!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /usr/portage/sys-devel/binutils/binutils-2.17.50.0.16.ebuild

!!! Reason: Failed on MD5 verification

!!! Got: 611f15c891bcd8ca1c61103db86bf138

!!! Expected: bdb45038607e9c64a96fdf8b1213e041

... done!

```

może mi ktoś wyjaśnić o co chodzi?   :Embarassed: Last edited by Godhand on Mon Jul 02, 2007 2:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## aqu

chodz o to ze checksum sie nie zgadza, tzn, coś jest nie tak z pakietem  :Wink: 

daj

```
# emerge --sync
```

a później spróbuj raz jeszcze wydaną przez Ciebie komendę

----------

## Yatmai

Wywal binutils-2.17.50.0.16 z distfiles, zassaj jeszcze raz, jak nie pomoże to ebuild /path/binutils-2.17.50.0.16.ebuild digest  :Smile: 

----------

## BeteNoire

A co jeśli ktoś do paczki dołożył jakiś brudny kawałek kodu?   :Wink: 

----------

## aqu

dlatego też proponowałem synchronizację  :Wink: 

a jak problem się powtórzy to trzeba będzie zgłosić buga  :Razz: 

----------

## Godhand

Nie powtórzył się  :Wink: 

Jest już ok  :Smile: 

Dzięki za rady  :Smile: 

----------

